# Looking for similar light fixtures



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for any similar light fixtures to this type? And does this style of light have any particular designation more specific than "outdoor wall sconce" ?


 
Eric .,

I am pretty sure there are at least 3 lighting manufacter do make that simair luminaire what you posted.

I will take a chance that Hubbel do have one but I do not know if they still carry that product ATM. 

The other one used have one in Americian Fluorscent ( I never like them too much for a good reason )

Seagull compaine or the other one it kinda slipped from my mind for now but I know it will come around.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

similar

http://www.lithonia.com/pt/outdoor/c/wall+mounted/


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I found something it may be instering for Eric to dig in on this one.,

http://www.hubbelloutdoor.com/products/wall_mount/


There are few differnt styles you can use from this listing.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Half moon wall sconce

Maxim (I believe that's the ne you have posted, from the zenith es collection) baron, progress, Hubble, Seagull, should all have something similar in design.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

That could be an up/down light.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> That could be an up/down light.


I think up/down lights are illegal in california


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Save the turtles!!!! (sorry, I just get a kick out of it). Tough to tell wether or not it's a dark sky fixture or not from that picture.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

svh19044 said:


> Save the turtles!!!! (sorry, I just get a kick out of it). Tough to tell wether or not it's a dark sky fixture or not from that picture.


 
Sometime you can click on the picture like what I did left a link on the board so you can look up and read the spec's and many case they will mention dark sky luminaire or not and genrally with downward throw luminaires are useally dark sky rated.

The main thing you will have to is read the sematics ( sorta like a map ) to see the light distubation of that lumiaire to see if they have any upward throw or not.

Merci,
Marc


----------

